# Tab Pattern???



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I just missplaced my tab!!:sad: Does anyone have a pattern that I can print off to make me a new one? I have an old pair of leather work boots here that will furnis me with material. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Forget the pattern, make your own. It's a good opportunity to make a custom tab that suites you.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Thats not a bad idea, infact I have thought about it. I only got one problem now....The wife "cleaned house" and now my boots are gone. Now I got to find a suitable piece of leather! Juts my luck, which I dont think can get worse!! LOL


----------



## Hog Up (Jan 16, 2006)

Arrow,

Check this pic out. A guy on eBay is selling a vintage King tab which is pretty nice, only it's a size small lefty. The pic may help you out though, I think it's a pretty nice design.

Hog Up


----------



## lilblknight (Jan 23, 2006)

*as a kid i used a rubber tire material*

we used to pop are tires on are bikes and i used to make bows and tabs i even tried a sling shot or two im not sure if the rubber tire is the same as my gramps becouse my rocks never flew worth a darn the boots a great idea if money is a option check a local good will or a flee market or yard sale its getting to be that time :beach:


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

I traced a simple tab that I had made out of plain ol leather. I put the dimensions on it so you could print to size and cut one out.

Good luck


----------

